# Slimfast- Snack and Meal ideas for fussy eater/ Success stories



## scottishgal89

:hi:

i am considering starting slim fast. anyone on it? how much did you lose per week to start with roughly?

i thought it might be the right diet for me because i only eat one meal anyway and eat rubbish the rest of the time.
i dont like fish or anything like that and am a bit fussy with meat.

any meal ideas?
any other advice?

thanks!! :flower:


----------



## KaeRit21

hey huni ive just spied this thread because i just started my slim fast plan today. :). 

i dont know how its going to go but im giving it a shot anyway! 

xxx


----------



## panther19

I use slimfast shakes to make shakes, I add milk and yoghurt sometimes fruit etc. and use it as a replacement for breakfast or lunch. When you add those things it fills you up good and keeps you going until the next meal. I like the mocha and the vanilla the best! I find just using the powder and milk as a meal just leaves me hungry an hour later :|

It may be a good way for you to get started with losing weight and eating more regularly, but keep in mind you can't do it forever and if you go back to eating rubbish when you're off slimfast you will just gain the weight again.
I would suggest trying the slimfast and adding bits of fruit and veggies that you like, then slowly trying other things so that you slowly transition into eating better and more regular. :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive been on it for 5 weeks now.

first week can be anywhere from 1-8lb depending on the person i lost 4lb. Then be 1-2lb per week.

your main meal needs to be 1/3 protein 1/3 veggies 1/3 starchy carbs.
you need do at least 30min exercise drink 2l of water a day.
you need eat 3 snacks at 100 cals i have few more couple days as goahead bars are 56 cals.
food intake needs be between 1200-1400 cals.

like pointed out above unless you change your bad eating habits for better ones your likely gain it back. Check out my thread all stuff i eat. First month loss 9.5lbs.


----------



## Arlandria

Yep i am on slim fast too! :wave:

This is my 2nd wk and ive already lost 4lb!!

I must admit, i wasnt one for shakes as i never feeli like ive eaten anything but the shakes are nice and the snacks are fab treats! And you can fill up on fruit / veg instead of the choccie snacks etc

I must also admit that water plays a big part and the more you drink the better you'll feel and it works better imo

And exercise when you can, the more the better obv.

I like it!! Would reccommend!

Bargains at the min:

Boots are selling the tins for half price @ £2.99 each usually £5.99
Wilkies are selling packs of 6 pre-made shakes for £3.66 - works out 61p per bottle usually £1.59 Boots or £1.29 in Body Care!

Snacks vary from 30p - 59p :)

GOOD LUCK LADIES XXXXX


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im on it too, only started on monday so i dont know how much weight i have lost yet but i can already see my tummy is looking less bloated and my stomach has shrunk because i cant eat the portions i used to eat!! 

Just to add to the bargains bit: i bought 2 tins of powder in tesco today for £7, works out £3.50, usually £6 each (although the boots bargain is better)
And also tesco have the snack chocci bars for 2 for 50p!!
x


----------



## Arlandria

vinnypeanut said:


> Im on it too, only started on monday so i dont know how much weight i have lost yet but i can already see my tummy is looking less bloated and my stomach has shrunk because i cant eat the portions i used to eat!!
> 
> Just to add to the bargains bit: i bought 2 tins of powder in tesco today for £7, works out £3.50, usually £6 each (although the boots bargain is better)
> And also tesco have the snack chocci bars for 2 for 50p!!
> x

Ooooo superdrug have the snack bars 3 for £1 - only just remembered! :thumbup: but two for 50p is better XX


----------



## dizzyangel

ive just come into this forum for a bit of a browse!
i was thinking of starting the slimfast diet soon too. i might even join this forum for a bit of help and encouragement which might help me a bit!


----------



## tmr1234

i started slimfast on tuesday and i must say it is easyer than i thort it would be . i was on it yrs ago when they seid have 3 shakes aday and only fruit for snacks that was hard and i didnt stick to it. Iam not feeling hungry at all with it and can not eat the full 600cals at tea time


----------



## Arlandria

Hello ladies, and good luck with the diets!

XXXX


----------



## scottishgal89

how is everyone getting on with slimfast?
would you like me to turn this into a support group and we can all help each other along?
:flower:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, I have been tempted to do this just for 2 weeks as I want to lose as much as I can before my holiday, I am thinking if I can do it for 2 weeks (doing slimming world normally) then have my holiday, but I am wary that I may put a lot back on in the week I am off it whilst I am on holiday. Decisions Decisions, but good luck girls, I need to dwell on this today!
x


----------



## SJR

I am going to start the Slim Fast diet soon. Has anyone got any suggestions for meals that I could buy to go with the shakes? Any healthy ready meals suggestions would be great.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was only 1 on slimfast 5 & bit weeks ago..talk about making it popular lol!

Plenty of support on slimfast site, i run mummy group on there :)


----------



## scottishgal89

:hi: hi everyone.
ive only been on it a few days so not sure what to recommend yet.
has anoyone found meal bars they really like?
whats your favourite shake?
xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

don't see point in meal bars like. Off size of box they look tiny.
strawberry.


----------



## scottishgal89

the meal bars are actually quite big i find


----------



## Arlandria

MummyToAmberx said:


> I was only 1 on slimfast 5 & bit weeks ago..talk about making it popular lol!
> 
> Plenty of support on slimfast site, i run mummy group on there :)

Leix ???

lol - Its Cass-Bags :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cassandra said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I was only 1 on slimfast 5 & bit weeks ago..talk about making it popular lol!
> 
> Plenty of support on slimfast site, i run mummy group on there :)
> 
> Leix ???
> 
> lol - Its Cass-Bags :haha:Click to expand...


aye ha

oh yes.. Your the demanding one :p lol!


----------



## Arlandria

ha, thats me! :D


----------



## Jem88

I've started today and found it easy but i didn't eat anything or have the 1st shake until 1ish coz i needed to walk into town and buy the stuff, the only thing i've strugged with is drinking water coz i never drink it but i guess i've done okay for the 1st day :)


----------



## scottishgal89

well done jem :)
ive had a really bad day today 
cant stop eatin rubbish :(


----------



## Vici

Got my first weigh in day tomorrow. Started full time on tesco ultraslim last Monday after one week half heartedly thinking about it. So 2 weeks worth of weight to come off hopefully, wish me luck xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

good luck for tomorrow vici :)


----------



## tmr1234

i lost 1lb this week on slimfast but i did have a very bad day on sat and prob undid every thing i did.


----------



## Vici

Well, I lost 7lbs :D :happydance:


----------



## glong88

Well done, thats amazing Vici!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on the losses girls!


----------



## scottishgal89

wow vici well done!!
tmr1234 try not to feel down, im having a really bad week as well. think i will have gained :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv missed my second shake, not on purpose.
took us alot longer to get home than we thought.


----------



## tmr1234

vici well done 7lbs thats fab


----------



## Jem88

Is anyone else feeling hungry, or am i just used to eating too much? :blush: i did okay yest, felt hungry lastnight before bed but just tried to ignore it and sleep. .had a crap sleep tho, woke up this mornin at 9.30 and i felt sick i was that hungry :( so it's nearly 12 and i've already had 1 shake and a snack bar so i've cut up some carrot sticks to keep me goin lol. atleast there isn't much cals in 100g i normally end up givin up when i get hungry but i really wanna do this.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

is it your first week jem? If so sounds about right.
does get easier :)
am fine today, just about have food for dinner.


----------



## SJR

I was hoping to start the Slim Fast diet today but it looks like alot of people are taking advantage of the Boots offer on Slim Fast, because they only have the Bannana flavour in stock at my local Boots. I hate Bananna. :(


----------



## dizzyangel

the banana one is gross! all the others taste lovely apart from that one. how about ordering it online if your local is ou tof stock?


----------



## Jem88

yep, todays only my 3rd day i guess it should be better after the 1st week, i'm gonna try an get this 1st week over and not cheat or give in. i got 2 tins from boots but the snack bars from tesco found they we're cheaper than boots.


----------



## scottishgal89

im a disaster these last few days. i cant stop eating all the wrong things :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah jem probably why :)

week 2 is alot better, as weeks go on don't even feel like a diet. Think my 6thweigh in on thursday its flown over.

aww bless scottishgal.

my days been fine.
shake plus 2 brekki biscuits.
slice bread with spreadable cheese.
lunch ww sweet & sour chicken & rice with mixed veg.
2 slices go ahead bar
2 snack a jacks
shake
about1250 cals
45mins on bike, may go back on in a bit.


----------



## Jem88

weighed myself this morning and i've lost 3lb, even tho i'm not officially weighing for another 2 days, i had to have a sneeky peak lol.. but even if its still 3lb on sat i'm happy with that :D


----------



## scottishgal89

thats fab! :thumbup:
well done

ive had an awful few weeks so am now getting back onto the diet today. had a shake so far and about to have a snack cause im hungry


----------



## tmr1234

iv fond if i mix them in a blender they go really think and make me more full than just shacking them.


----------



## scottishgal89

thanks for the tip :)


----------



## Blah11

im doing celeb slim which is similar to slimfast i think. Im doing 2 meals of shake/bar and WW meal at night :wacko: I've not been hungry at all :shrug:


----------



## scottishgal89

i have too big an apetite i think. love my food.
my problem is snacking i think. cause im bored.
i've lost 4pounds today. 6pounds total. only been on slimfast a week though and i've not followed it properly, intend to from today though. starting from fresh.
had a shake
snack a jacks
slimfast snack bar
meal bar 
so far, not sure what to make for dinner. any ideas?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SF on offer in wilksons 97p ready made. 3.97 for tin. Snacks areonoffer too.
im not weighin in today as im not well. Been punished for my lil treat last night.


----------



## scottishgal89

:(
hope you feel better soon!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Vici

Had a terrible day today :( had a mega headache so had a craving for bread and sweet things. Ended up having 2 slices of bread and then a bit of sponge cake :( Nevermind, hopefully all OK tomorrow!! I did have 1hr 20mins in the gym this morning though so hoping that might have made up for a bit of it!


----------



## Vici

O, and well done scottishgal x


----------



## scottishgal89

hope you feel better soon too vici. :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done the losses girls.


----------



## tmr1234

well done with the loss girls i hope i have lost more than 1lb this week think i will cry if i havnt as i have been almost really good. I think what did me last week was that i didnt drink a lot of water may be 2 glasses a day so i have been trying to up it this week


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Did i see someone comment that SF strawberry was 210 cals or something??

If so what tub.. as new tubs 3-2-1 are 230 cals.


----------



## SJR

dizzyangel said:


> the banana one is gross! all the others taste lovely apart from that one. how about ordering it online if your local is ou tof stock?

I've ordered 3 tins of the Vanilla flavour and will be collecting them from the store next week. I wanted the Strawberry flavour but it's out of stock. I'm glad I ordered yesterday because it's out of stock on the website now. In fact, I think all of the flavours are now out of stock online. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SJR said:


> dizzyangel said:
> 
> 
> the banana one is gross! all the others taste lovely apart from that one. how about ordering it online if your local is ou tof stock?
> 
> I've ordered 3 tins of the Vanilla flavour and will be collecting them from the store next week. I wanted the Strawberry flavour but it's out of stock. I'm glad I ordered yesterday because it's out of stock on the website now. In fact, I think all of the flavours are now out of stock online. :)Click to expand...

If you like that flavour.. ive got a tub. I hate it!


----------



## Jem88

Has anyone tried the summer fruits one? i think thats what it's called, i think i seen it in tescos.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jem88 said:


> Has anyone tried the summer fruits one? i think thats what it's called, i think i seen it in tescos.

ready made ones?


----------



## Jem88

Nope it was a tin but i've only seen them in tesco.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh.. never seen that.
If only in tescos be why, dont shop there.

I may go look & buy.


----------



## SJR

MummyToAmberx said:


> SJR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyangel said:
> 
> 
> the banana one is gross! all the others taste lovely apart from that one. how about ordering it online if your local is ou tof stock?
> 
> I've ordered 3 tins of the Vanilla flavour and will be collecting them from the store next week. I wanted the Strawberry flavour but it's out of stock. I'm glad I ordered yesterday because it's out of stock on the website now. In fact, I think all of the flavours are now out of stock online. :)Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that flavour.. ive got a tub. I hate it!Click to expand...

I haven't tried any of the Slim Fast shakes so I don't know if I'll like it or not. :wacko: I thought any flavour would be better than Bananna. Urg! :sick: 
Anyway, I normally like Vanilla flavour and if it tastes _anything_ like the MacDonalds Vanilla shakes it should be fine. :)


----------



## pinky1987

Hi girls!!!! 

Im starting slim fast tomorro!! Wish me luck, Im no good with diets!! But getting so depressed and fed up about my weight now that i'am determined to do something and hopefulloy gain more energy from getting healthier, it is more my belly and arms really!! I have a disgusting over hang on my belly!! and talk about BINGO WINGS!!!!! That's what happens after 2 little monsters and always using the excuse of "im eating for two!!", i cant use that anymore and now im just FAT!!! 

So im going to do it - Im only 22yrs!!! and should be sexy!!!! not saying "get in ma belly"!!

Good luck to all you girls!!! Look forward to speaking and sharing with you all!!! any useful tips would be ab fab!!!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pinky1987 said:


> Hi girls!!!!
> 
> Im starting slim fast tomorro!! Wish me luck, Im no good with diets!! But getting so depressed and fed up about my weight now that i'am determined to do something and hopefulloy gain more energy from getting healthier, it is more my belly and arms really!! I have a disgusting over hang on my belly!! and talk about BINGO WINGS!!!!! That's what happens after 2 little monsters and always using the excuse of "im eating for two!!", i cant use that anymore and now im just FAT!!!
> 
> So im going to do it - Im only 22yrs!!! and should be sexy!!!! not saying "get in ma belly"!!
> 
> Good luck to all you girls!!! Look forward to speaking and sharing with you all!!! any useful tips would be ab fab!!!!
> 
> Lisa xx

good luck to you!!

I had 1 hell of an overhang after my 2nd, i can happily say its gone down a hell of alot, just small now still plenty fat on my belly, lol.

I agree with sexy part like, 20 & not sexy is not good lmao.

my tips
do drink 2L per day
dont go under 1200 cals
do try & exercise 30mins a day


----------



## SJR

pinky1987 said:


> Hi girls!!!!
> 
> Im starting slim fast tomorro!! Wish me luck, Im no good with diets!! But getting so depressed and fed up about my weight now that i'am determined to do something and hopefulloy gain more energy from getting healthier, it is more my belly and arms really!! I have a disgusting over hang on my belly!! and talk about BINGO WINGS!!!!! That's what happens after 2 little monsters and always using the excuse of "im eating for two!!", i cant use that anymore and now im just FAT!!!
> 
> So im going to do it - Im only 22yrs!!! and should be sexy!!!! not saying "get in ma belly"!!
> 
> Good luck to all you girls!!! Look forward to speaking and sharing with you all!!! any useful tips would be ab fab!!!!
> 
> Lisa xx

Good luck! :)


----------



## pinky1987

Yeah iv bought loads of bottles of water today along with the tins of powder and a few snack bars, need a little bit of choccie!! Cakes and biccies,all things sweet are my down fall in the evening!! 

Going to buy some scales tomorrow as i dont have any so will be able, "name and shame" my weight, (might kick start me to do it if i shame myself!!!)

I went out a couple of weeks ago with friends and one of them has since loaded pics up on facebook, and oh my god!! Thats what made me realise!!


----------



## pinky1987

SJR said:


> pinky1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!!!!
> 
> Im starting slim fast tomorro!! Wish me luck, Im no good with diets!! But getting so depressed and fed up about my weight now that i'am determined to do something and hopefulloy gain more energy from getting healthier, it is more my belly and arms really!! I have a disgusting over hang on my belly!! and talk about BINGO WINGS!!!!! That's what happens after 2 little monsters and always using the excuse of "im eating for two!!", i cant use that anymore and now im just FAT!!!
> 
> So im going to do it - Im only 22yrs!!! and should be sexy!!!! not saying "get in ma belly"!!
> 
> Good luck to all you girls!!! Look forward to speaking and sharing with you all!!! any useful tips would be ab fab!!!!
> 
> Lisa xx
> 
> Good luck! :)Click to expand...

Thank you huni!!! Good Luck to you too xxx


----------



## thechaosismex

Helllo hello!

I've been on SF for 9 days now and have lost 6lbs already :happydance: I'm finding it easy tbh as there is no real thought involved :D

Mix one scoop of choc with one of banana! om nom nom :rofl:


----------



## tmr1234

MummyToAmberx said:


> Did i see someone comment that SF strawberry was 210 cals or something??
> 
> If so what tub.. as new tubs 3-2-1 are 230 cals.

it was me it is an old tin not the 3-2-1 its 217cals

pinky1987~ good luck with the weight loss

i totaly lossed it yesterday i was at the hospital all day with my es and when i got back i so hungry and had a really bad head i just couldnt stop eating so today back on track and not gunna go off.


----------



## Jem88

It's now been a week since i started and my official 1st weigh in day, i weighed myself 2 days ago and lost 3lb and this morn its the same, it's abit on the small side as i've seen other people loose 6 and 7lb in there 1st week but i guess i'm happy with it :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

6/7lbs isnt common
i lost 4lb first week.

well done.


----------



## Jem88

I'm happy that i've actually stuck to it for a whole week and haven't cheated once lol.. i was tempted alot when i was feelin really hungry but like you said after the 1st week it gets easier :D i think the fact i've seen your results since you started and that it does work it's kept me at it. :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thats great you should be proud of yourself :)
think was weekend #3 i had half day off & lil treat which was a chinese, dam it was nice. 
its nice to know that seeing that has helped you out.


----------



## thechaosismex

congrats!

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont want put anyone off SF...because i really love the plan myself, after roaming the internet tonight am in 2 minds.
I was on fitness pal changed my daily fibre to sugar intake... god i got shock of my life. Not something ive ever looked at closely. 
Each SF shake contains 17g of sugar, so once ive had 2 of these got next no sugar intake left for the day ( 40g is on 2,000 cal intake ) mine for today was 77g almost double. Ive been trying to find out pro/cons to sugar in weightloss plan but not had much look, so if anyone fot any useful information be great.
This gets me thinking, i missed a morning shake week or so ago, i got really bad headache for the rest of the day followed by light headed, kinda makes sense if was lack of sugar, which isnt good! 
I personally dont want go on being twice other a 40g recommanded limit, im going do myself no favours in the long run.. i dont know what to do.
I should add my limit is 30g per day atm.


----------



## scottishgal89

wow thanks for posting that!!!
i wondered the same, i was drinking shakes and then there was a day i didnt have one and also today when i have been out and i feel totally knackered!!!
do you think it was the sugar keeping me going?
thats made me think now but i dont want to waste what i have bought :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i don't want to waste what i have..i don't want to stop in a way because like i say really enjoy the plan &fits in geat with my lifestyle.
i wouldn't be surprised scottishgal thatswhat keeping you going. 
thought of coming off this shakes may hit hard to my body if i pick to stop. Thinking weaning off be best optio.

i heard that costco sell a shake like slim fast with about 1g of sugar & less calories.


----------



## scottishgal89

i think i will finish what i have- like you said, wean myself off and then eat little, healthy meals. see how that works. or i try atkins again but that was enough to kill me last time lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im highly disappointed in this like. I sure some ladies won't mind this.
for me intake of sugar per day on average is 60g. Im going to search online later again. 
i was loving shake for tea helping loads with weightloss. May go look in costcos.


----------



## scottishgal89

think im going to look into it now too...let me know if you find anything else :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

only other thing i can across which just in general is, eating exercise calories back.
i never knew this, so on days ive ate min of 1200 then burned 200 cals im under for the day which may have been effecting my losses.


----------



## scottishgal89

does it matter if your under calories because of exercise if your sticking to the plan?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im guessing so... As anything under 1200 cals is bad for you , your BMR & weigtloss.


----------



## scottishgal89

hmmm...they should really tell you that. because then their plan doesnt work.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes what first came to my mind.
like yesterday i burned 700 cals because i noticed this on my fitness pal i had to have snack at 6pm to put my cals upto 1200.


----------



## SJR

How's it going everyone?

I started the Slim Fast diet yesterday and followed it quite strictly. According to My Fitness Pal my intake of sugar for the day was 41g out of my 45g goal which I was okay with. 

Found it a little hard as it was the first day but am feeling much better today. Again, I am following the diet quite strictly. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SJR said:


> How's it going everyone?
> 
> I started the Slim Fast diet yesterday and followed it quite strictly. According to My Fitness Pal my intake of sugar for the day was 41g out of my 45g goal which I was okay with.
> 
> Found it a little hard as it was the first day but am feeling much better today. Again, I am following the diet quite strictly. :)

whats your calorie intake on there? 
40g of sugar is recommanded on 2000 cal diet. 

good luck :)


----------



## SJR

MummyToAmberx said:


> SJR said:
> 
> 
> How's it going everyone?
> 
> I started the Slim Fast diet yesterday and followed it quite strictly. According to My Fitness Pal my intake of sugar for the day was 41g out of my 45g goal which I was okay with.
> 
> Found it a little hard as it was the first day but am feeling much better today. Again, I am following the diet quite strictly. :)
> 
> whats your calorie intake on there?
> 40g of sugar is recommanded on 2000 cal diet.
> 
> good luck :)Click to expand...

Thanks MTA. :)

I input all my details on the site and they advised my calorie intake for each day should be 1200.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

SJR said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJR said:
> 
> 
> How's it going everyone?
> 
> I started the Slim Fast diet yesterday and followed it quite strictly. According to My Fitness Pal my intake of sugar for the day was 41g out of my 45g goal which I was okay with.
> 
> Found it a little hard as it was the first day but am feeling much better today. Again, I am following the diet quite strictly. :)
> 
> whats your calorie intake on there?
> 40g of sugar is recommanded on 2000 cal diet.
> 
> good luck :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MTA. :)
> 
> I input all my details on the site and they advised my calorie intake for each day should be 1200.Click to expand...

dont have tell me if being nosey how heavy are you?
my sugar was about 35g at 1200 cals.


----------

